# WIERD SNORTING NOISE



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Deuce is making this wierd snorting noise..It is almost like he is trying to catch his breath..At first, it scared the heck out of us..but it doesn't seem to stop him from playing, running after it has happened. It also seems to occur more at night, which makes me think it is some type of allergy...maybe a dust allergy..He sleeps right next to my bed on the floor....Any thoughts? Should I take him to the vet?


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Bailey does this also. Mostly when she gets overly excited. When it first happened I thought she was having an asthma attack! I took her to the vet and he said that was a reverse sneeze and that it was nothing to worry about. Now when she does it I pick her up and she seems to calm down and it quits. Hope this helps!


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

He seems to do it quite a few times at night..It is just really wierd because he rarely does it during the day...I mentioned it to the vet when i went in for his ear and he said it sounded like reverse sneezing and not to worry, but i didn't think reverse sneezing happened that often


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

Roxy does that weird snort when she wants my food and I'm not complying to her highness. I seriously think she does it on purpose somehow- whenever she'd do it, I'd give in... now she ALWAYS "coincidently" does it when she's begging. pluh. Darn clever canines...









EDIT: P.S. The minute I give in she stops. She only does it now when she's begging. No other time. Maybe it's like when chihuahuas lift their paw and tremble when they want table food? (almost ever chihuahua I've ever come across does that! haha)

Maybe he does have allergies... either that or he wants something, haha.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

How do you know if it's reverse sneezing or collapsing trachea?
Holly stands gasping and horribly honking noise attacks at random times.








My dh wants to pick her up but I tell him just talk calmly and put your hands on her sides to comfort her!








I get sooo mad at him bc he wants to pick her up and thinks he can just get her mind off it by swinging her around and playing!


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

YOu know, come to really think of it...he does it when it is bedtime and I am in the bed and he is in his bed and trying to get my attention...Hmmm is he being sneaky for some extra attention


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

> YOu know, come to really think of it...he does it when it is bedtime and I am in the bed and he is in his bed and trying to get my attention...Hmmm is he being sneaky for some extra attention
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL Maybe so! I'm not shocked about how clever these furbabies are anymore... Roxy always finds a new way to be sneaky. When I'm walking her and I don't want her sniffing something in particular, example: a bush- she'll literally try to crawl away to go to it! They're way too smart!








I know Roxy does it for what she wants because, my fault- I would do what she wanted whenever she did that snort thing. I think maybe the first few times she did it not on purpose- but I'm sure she caught on quick. Why must they be so clever?


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

bruno does this sometimes and i do think it is reverse sneezing. i usually cover his nostrils so he can breathe through his mouth. sure enough this always works for me. i just cover his little nostrils with my finger and in a few seconds, he is back to normal.


----------



## Gretel (Jun 27, 2007)

My two year old neutered male Parker makes that noise when he is excited and/or pulls hard on his leash when we are out for walks. I've found that if I elevate his back legs slightly, he stops. I always pet and reassure him afterwards. He doesn't seem to have any ill effects from the noise. We do get strange looks from other walkers when I'm stooped down and holding up his back legs! Hope this helps.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> My two year old neutered male Parker makes that noise when he is excited and/or pulls hard on his leash when we are out for walks. I've found that if I elevate his back legs slightly, he stops. I always pet and reassure him afterwards. He doesn't seem to have any ill effects from the noise. We do get strange looks from other walkers when I'm stooped down and holding up his back legs! Hope this helps.[/B]


May I suggest a harness. 
My Lhasa started having attacks







more often when I used a collar, now I use a harness and she's better







.
Plus I can pull her along w/o worrying about it.








Altho I will and try your remedy.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

It's probably allergies. Jeffery does this too. Actually, on my last vet visit, she told me that Jeffery has allergies and mentioned that dogs can be allergic to the same things humans are allergic to, including human dander. When Jeff does this, I stoke his head and calmly talk to him and within seconds he usually stops. Sometimes it starts back up, but usually not.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

I have all kinds of snorting - sneezing. There is the snorting when he gets all aggitated before he goes "crazy" and runs around the house like a mad man. There is the huffing/sneezing before he gets "mad" and barks his head off at something.









There is the wheezing - when he seems to be out of breath - and he gets all stretched out as he wheezes in place - this is where i hold him or pet him. I haven't tried the hold his nose yet.

Our pups are the most adorable things ever.


----------



## DenaBear07 (Aug 7, 2007)

> How do you know if it's reverse sneezing or collapsing trachea?
> Holly stands gasping and horribly honking noise attacks at random times. :new_shocked:
> My dh wants to pick her up but I tell him just talk calmly and put your hands on her sides to comfort her!
> I get sooo mad at him bc he wants to pick her up and thinks he can just get her mind off it by swinging her around and playing! :smscare2:[/B]


Sounds more like reverse sneezing than a collapsing trachea because you describe both a honking and gasping noise. No one knows why dogs reverse sneeze, but this it is nothing to be concerned about if that is the case. A collapsing trachea sounds more like a dry hacking noise, and the dog will normally look like it is going to through up or has a furball stuck in its throat. Sometimes a hacking cough can also indicate a heart problem, but I would not be overly concerned. Good luck


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

> How do you know if it's reverse sneezing or collapsing trachea?
> Holly stands gasping and horribly honking noise attacks at random times. :new_shocked:
> My dh wants to pick her up but I tell him just talk calmly and put your hands on her sides to comfort her!
> I get sooo mad at him bc he wants to pick her up and thinks he can just get her mind off it by swinging her around and playing! :smscare2:[/B]



Collapsed trachea happens after activity such as running, playing, eating, etc. Reverse sneezing happens anytime and not as often as a collapsed trachea.


----------

